# Finally found some Morels....



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

....I've been wandering the woods for 20+ years and have never found, never really looked, but finally found some near a stand of pines about midridge. 

If I was to pick these would they grow back next year in the same spot or should I leave a couple?????

[ame]http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w71/dodgeboy75/Morels002.jpg[/ame]

Just Click on header PHOTOBUCKET VIDEO.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Pick them all; there is no benefit from leaving any there. However, keep the spot in memory and check it each year. You very well may find morels in the same area in the future. Be sure to check in a 50 sq. ft area or so each year, as well as later in the current season.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I always shake them mildly right where I find them so some of the spores fall off there.Also if I am not mistaken it takes 3 yrs I believe for a mushroom to grow from a spore or seed.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i found 17 big yellows one year next to my driveway while i was mowing and have not found one since. just about the time you think you have them somewhat figured out they do something off the wall. pick them all and enjoy.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I picked about a dozen and a half today off a wooded ridge out behind the house. A few years back I found 3 giant soup can size morels in the same spot. This year there were just a bunch of smaller ones.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I also see alot of people drying them first on paper towels, how long will they keep???? I may not be able to get anybody to share these with until the weekend.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

You finally just made it home nice pic you might as well pick them ,they will just dry up and go to waste unless someone else picks them


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Got these bad boys in Delaware county today
















Good luck everyone from what I see here the yellows have just started popping!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Got a nice batch soaking right now,,,,,gonna taste ex a lente tomorrow


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Found 112 Peckers today, 10 nice yellows, and 7 grays. FINALLY!!! I just did a quick run thru the woods before the storms come later today. Found all but 12 on the way to my spot that I found all the big yellows last year.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Found a single one today, in North Central.


----------



## Lookin4aHawg (Jul 16, 2009)

found 152 yellows yesterday befor i went to work there were atleast 200 more i had to stop picking them and go to work, cant afford to call off but almost did.. found them all in columbus


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

found the mother load today we were driving down a gravel road and spoted them 40 yrds back in the woods it was a first for my wife and oldest daughter me and my youngest daughter were out this morning and she found her first the ones we found tonight were the size of a beer bottle the biggest I have ever found i took pics with cell phone try to put on 2mar


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im up to 340 total for the year now. Heading out now...Should be more!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

We found some nice ones today. Man were they good fried in some butter and flour!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

i picked 110 more yesterday...Finally starting to get some yellows, picked about 20-25 of them...Hopefully this weekend ill be pickin the huge yellows like I did last year!!! :F


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Went out with the girlfriend Saturday and we found 508 combined in 4 hours. I had 292 and she found 216, it's probably the best day of mushroom hunting we have ever had.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I found 15 blacks yesterday afternoon, northeast ohio.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

me and a buddy picked over 200 all greys in stark county and left so many . what a year cant believe how many areas that are growing them . hey guys I am working on a wild mushroom soup any one ever made any and got a good recipe ?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Took my dad out yesterday for some shroomin...I picked 31 yellows and he picked about the same amount...and there are still dog peckers that are popin, picked some fresh ones...Im almost at 500 for the year! It has been the best year ever that I have seen for morels!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Still finding fresh Morels today 5/13.
The warm nights and rain Thursday sure helped!
I found over 5 lbs today including the big one!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

This is the first year I've actually been finding bunches. I went turkeying this am, 2 does at 20yds and just a hen, afterwards I looked for about an hour with no results. I did some running around to a buddies home and Bought a new Stihl 290, came home and was pulling out the boat and looked beside the garage WHOA, yea baby. They were even under a pine tree. The 2 caps beside the can each covered my two vension sroom swiss chess burgers, yum oh my.


----------

